# Introduction/ Ross Mt Rainier



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been a lurker here for a while, and this forum has been a great help for me in finding information on a couple of bikes I have(and have sold). I Have a 95 Mongoose Amplifier(AMP Research) that I bought new, and had been collecting dust for about 10 years. I got beck into riding about a year ago, and came across a couple of old road bikes... and rebuilt them,sold them(too small for me), and found more..

Anyhow, fast forward to now. I had been towing my sons trail-a-bike with my Mongoose, and it was less the ideal for the task. I found an old Ross MTB on CL, minus the wheels and pedals(the seller bought it minus the wheels, and kept the pedals for his vintage BMX project).

Here is the sellers CL photo.










I didn't know anything about Ross, so I searched for info, and found a bunch here on the forum.. Thanks for that. The frame is in great condition with a few scratches but some have been touched up by the original owner at some point. It has been well cared for. All of the components look to be original, and I suspect it is an 84 model. I dont know what makes it different from the Whitney, other than finish and groupset. It has vertical droupouts on the rear and no shoulder strap bosses.

The bike cleaned up pretty nice, and I serviced the bearings and changed out one cable. I had some wheels and tires in the garage, so I was able to get it rolling. I would like to find period correct wheels for it though. It is a big ol' thing, but fits me good(I'm 6'3"). I only road it breifly yesterday, but will be out riding with the family this weekend. It feels real solid and stable.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That will be a great workhorse---nice find.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That will be a great workhorse---nice find.


Thanks.

I took it out for a 30 mile ride today(road & MUP). It rides great, but has _slow/heavy_ feel to it. I took some tools with me and had to make a few adjustments, and It feels like a new 25 year old bike now. The bars have been cut down, and personally, I would like the width back on them.The wheels I put on it are STX hubs with Araya rims, but after seeing the photos of the Mt Whitneys with the fat black rims, I will start looking for something in gray or black..wide.

I think I will be using it for a winter commute bike, as well as rec and tow bike.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

That looks great with the rack and fenders, very purposeful and ready for anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That cleaned up really well. The first pic is uninspiring, but the finished product looks like it will serve you well. Very nice.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a MT hood (flashy Chrome frame, alas now broken) and recently snagged a "Bear Mountain". I've had the "Chromie" a long time, and I believe mine came with Araya rims, don't remember what kind of hubs. Wasn't really into that back then...just rode it! The Bear Mountain was (I think) a lower-end model with all cheap components, but basically the same frame as the better-equipped bikes. It has Araya wheels too, and cheap no-name hubs.

I'm a big guy, part-time farmer, not bicycle pro, and I've ruined a few wheels with the old Chromie; relacements were assembed wheels, as that's the most cost-effective for me. I didn't save the original wheels (wish I had, now).

My bikes rode well, but were heavy and clumsy for a mtn bike...but lets remember that in the early 1980's heavy steel bikes were all that was around. I have been shopping for new bike, and test-riding modern aluminum-framed, front-shocked bikes feels like heaven.

Old bikes are cool, and I really like the color scheme on yours. Good luck and enjoy your find!


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt H. said:


> That looks great with the rack and fenders, very purposeful and ready for anything.:thumbsup:


Thanks Matt, it's not quite as cool as your Dave Tesch find, but it will serve it's purpose for me. I will be following your build. Looks like you're off to a great start. Looking forward to the finished photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> That cleaned up really well. The first pic is uninspiring, but the finished product looks like it will serve you well. Very nice.


Thanks, Laffeaux. I saw the first pic on CL, and I initially thought about buying it just for the fenders(I needed a set). The Ross name had no appeal to me. After buying it and cleaning it up, I realized that it isn't a POS frame. I would probably put up with some of the old stumpjumpers of the 80s(although the stumpjumper owners will most likely scoff at that comment). It is a keeper for sure.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> I have a MT hood (flashy Chrome frame, alas now broken) and recently snagged a "Bear Mountain". I've had the "Chromie" a long time, and I believe mine came with Araya rims, don't remember what kind of hubs. Wasn't really into that back then...just rode it! The Bear Mountain was (I think) a lower-end model with all cheap components, but basically the same frame as the better-equipped bikes. It has Araya wheels too, and cheap no-name hubs.
> 
> I'm a big guy, part-time farmer, not bicycle pro, and I've ruined a few wheels with the old Chromie; relacements were assembed wheels, as that's the most cost-effective for me. I didn't save the original wheels (wish I had, now).
> 
> ...


What's wrong with your Mt Hood? Is it fixable? I would think that the Mt Hood is a pretty desirable bike, thus worthy of a rebuild. Thanks for the compliments on the color, the red really does look good on it.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

The 'Hood has a cracked weld where the downtube meets the head. Easily weldable. 

But rechroming will cost more than I think I want to pay.

The current plan is to migrate the best parts from it over to the blue Bear Mtn and ride that. I'm also signed up for a Diamondback 29'er when the nearest LBS makes their spring order.


----------



## guitartreker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Oem*

The original rim's would be ARAYA 7X silver and the hubs would be SHIMANO DEORE XT MN72. I just won a pair on Ebay for $50 I got lucky. The deraileur's would be SHIMANO RD-AL11 Shifters SHIMANO SL MT50 Cranks TAKAGI Tourney AD I'm a early 80's ROSS fan, I have a 84 Mt Whitney and a MT HOOD. I like the Mt Rainier :thumbsup: it came stock with fenders. Its the exact frame as the Mt Whitney. I like that color red to. here's a pic of the same bike I wanted the guy to ship me on Craigslist but he would'nt.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

guitartreker said:


> The original rim's would be ARAYA 7X silver and the hubs would be SHIMANO DEORE XT MN72. I just won a pair on Ebay for $50 I got lucky. The deraileur's would be SHIMANO RD-AL11 Shifters SHIMANO SL MT50 Cranks TAKAGI Tourney AD I'm a early 80's ROSS fan, I have a 84 Mt Whitney and a MT HOOD. I like the Mt Rainier :thumbsup: it came stock with fenders. Its the exact frame as the Mt Whitney. I like that color red to. here's a pic of the same bike I wanted the guy to ship me on Craigslist but he would'nt.


Thanks for the information.

Mine has all of those components, except the pedals and wheels. I think I will try to find a set of the black rims that came on the Whitney. I like the look of the black rims with the yellow sidewalls.

If I ever come across a chrome Mt Whitney in a 23" frame, I will buy it if the price is right. I've put about 200 miles on this one now, and it is a great winter bike(commuting, towing a trailer, exploring dirt roads), It is going to get a lot of use over the next 4 months.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a great support crew! And great rehab on the bike. 

a former Snohomish-ian - 

Rich.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Linoleum said:


> Looks like you have a great support crew! And great rehab on the bike.
> 
> a former Snohomish-ian -
> 
> Rich.


Thanks Rich.

Yup, he is a pretty good stoker for a 2&1/2 year old. We had some flooding in the valley this weekend, but not as bad as 3 years ago.


----------



## guitartreker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mt Whitney*

The original pedals whould be Simano PD-MX15. Here's my 23' Mt Whitney I bought just like you did no wheels . Those black UKIA rims are hard to find and so are those AL11 deraileur's been looking for a year now. I love that Wild cherry red paint:thumbsup:


----------



## guitartreker (Jan 28, 2010)

*ROSS Mt Whitney*

opps


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

72tunaboat said:


> Thanks Rich.
> 
> Yup, he is a pretty good stoker for a 2&1/2 year old. We had some flooding in the valley this weekend, but not as bad as 3 years ago.


Yeah, I can remember some flooding in the mid 70s that completely covered the river road to Everett, one giant lake. Try to stay dry!


----------

